# Steering wheel advise needed



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Buy an aluminum one and I will give you my stainless


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Buy an aluminum one and I will give you my stainless


Didn't know aluminum was a option. The stainless wheels are heavy but they look good.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Gemlux makes a 13 inch wheel w/ knob for $115

http://www.gemlux.com/catalog/steering-3spoke/150107-KIT


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Gemlux makes a 13 inch wheel w/ knob for $115
> 
> http://www.gemlux.com/catalog/steering-3spoke/150107-KIT


This is what I’m getting when I replace mine.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

This is what I returned because of the out of roundness http://www.foreandaftmarine.com/7-0709.htm . I'm starting to think all of them are made in China SMH


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bro, what do you mean when you say it wasn't round? Was it bent, oval or not perfectly round?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Bro, what do you mean when you say it wasn't round? Was it bent, oval or not perfectly round?


It wobbled when turning fast. The outer portion was out of round. I put my old factory hewes wheel back on and it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> It wobbled when turning fast. The outer portion was out of round. I put my old factory hewes wheel back on and it's perfectly fine.


I'm curious if your Hewes uses a SeaStar steering wheel hub or is it something proprietary to those older Redfishers, where the spindle was slightly smaller in OD, in compares to the ID of the steering wheel mounting hole, which caused it to wobble. Some of those knock-offs steering wheels uses the SeaStar dimensions.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I'm curious if your Hewes uses a SeaStar steering wheel hub or is it something proprietary to those older Redfishers, where the spindle was slightly smaller in OD, in compares to the ID of the steering wheel mounting hole, which caused it to wobble. Some of those knock-offs steering wheels uses the SeaStar dimensions.


Mine has been replaced with a seastar helm. The new wheel fit onto the tapered shaft properly.


----------

